# Info/Value on a bottle



## accountantadam (May 4, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I came across this bottle and wondering if anyone had any information and a value on it. It is marked  P. Schille Columbus, O on the Front, and has a P on the bottom. It needs a good cleaning. I had no idea on the date, so I figured I'd start here. Thanks!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (May 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is what your bottle is really worth, but there is one on google shopping. Here's the link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230527225059&hlp=false&rvr_id=229825939045&crlp=1_263602_304652&UA=M*S%3F&GUID=0578b47f1220a0b58405cd05ff97d186&itemid=230527225059&ff4=263602_304652#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## cyberdigger (May 4, 2011)

Howdy!
 That is a Hutchinson soda bottle, or 'hutch' they date from 1880's to 1910's. Most in good condition are worth about 10 bucks unless rare, paper labeled, or nicely colored.


----------



## accountantadam (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys!! I've been reading some things in the cleaning forum, I may try to clean this one up.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 5, 2011)

Peter Schille was a member AB&CB in '25 and listed rear 121 E. Main St. as an address.

 PETER SCHILLE.

 Among those who were once active factors in the business life of Columbus but whose labors have been ended in death, was Peter Schille, who for some years engaged in the manufacture of soda and mineral waters here. The city had scarcely emerged from villagehood when he took up his abode within its borders, arriving here in 1847. He was then a lad of ten years, his birth having occurred in Case Castle, France, on the 3d of October, 1837, 'his parents being Frederick and Eva Margaret (Reeb) Schille, both of whom were natives of France. They came to America in 1847 and at once made their way to Columbus, settling here when the city gave comparatively little promise of industrial or commercial enterprise. Frederick Schille took up his abode on what is now South Front street and there conducted a general gardening business for many years, or until he retired from business life with a comfortable competence saved from his earnings. Both he and his wife spent their remaining days in the capital city, his death occurring when he was seventy-four years of age. After the death of his first wife, he married Rosa Anthony, who survived him. There were no children by the second marriage.

 Peter Schille, largely reared in Columbus, pursued his education in the public schools, and in his youth and early manhood he assisted his father in gardening, being thus engaged up to the time of his marriage. It was in this city that he wedded Miss Sophia Green, a native of Columbus and a daughter of Andrew and Sophia (Lichti) Green, the former a native of Germany and the latter of France. Her father was only a child when his parents came to America, settling in Crawford county, Ohio. Andrew Green there engaged in farming, securing a good tract of land, which he brought under a high state of cultivation. Year by year he continued his farm work until a substantial income rewarded his labors and he then retired and removed to Columbus, where he spent his remaining days. Following his death Mrs. Green made her home with her daughter Mrs. Schille and here died in 1897, at the age of seventy-five years. Andrew Green was a brother of General John Green, who won his title by service in the Union army and who died in January, 1909, at Boise City, Idaho, aged eighty-three years.

 Mr. and Mrs. Schille became the parents of nine children: of whom six are now living. Frank H., who is prominent in business circles, is engaged in the manufacture of soda and mineral waters, continuing the business founded by his father. Hc married Miss Anna Hagner and they reside at ?,20 Kendall place. Mrs. 0. A. Constana now makes her home in Pittsburg, Pennsylvania, her husband being general freight agent for the Baltimore & Ohio Railroad. Alice is a well known artist, her paintings having won prizes in both this country and in Europe, where she spends her summers pursuing the study of art. During the winter seasons she resides in this city with her mother and teaches art. She is prominent in the social circles of this city. Mrs. Albert W. Dorbert also makes her home in this city, where Mr. Dorbert is engaged in the insurance business. Mrs. John M. Bobb is a resident of Columbus. Her husband is general manager of the wholesale grocery firm of Bobb & Sons. Clara, the other member of the family, married Howard P. "Walling, who is secretary of the Wyandotte Milling & Mining Company of Idaho Springs. The deceased members of the family are Edward, William and Clara, all of whom died young.

 Following hi- marriage Mr. Schille engaged in gardening on his own account in Columbus for a .few years and then turned his attention to the retail grocery business in the old Metropolitan building, where he engaged in business for two years. He then took up the manufacture of mitieral waters in a small building and with its increase sought larger quarters and about 1870 erected a commodious building at No. 121 East Main street. There he engaged in the manufacture of both soda and mineral waters throughout his remaining days. His busmess reached extensive and profitable proportions, becoming one of the important productive industries of the city, and it is still carried on under the name of Peter Schille, with his son Frank H. Schille in charge. It is the largest manufacturing business of this kind in Columbus and they now have two places, one at 121 East Main street and the other from 307-317 Lazelle street. In all of his business affairs Mr. Schille displayed sound judgment and keen sagacity. He knew how best to use his time and opportunities, to introduce his goods to the market and always realized that satisfied patrons are the best advertisers.

 Mr. Schille gave his political allegiance to the democracy, but while he always stanchly supported the party he never sought nor desired office. He held membership in the Trinity Lutheran church, to which his family also belong, and his life was honorable and upright, in consistent harmony with his professions. He died December 24, 1886, after a residence of almost four decades in Columbus, and the fact that his warmest friends were those who knew him from his youth, indicated that his life was upright and worthy of the highest regard. Mrs. Schille owns an attractive residence at No. 1166 Bryden road, where she and her daughter now live, and in the community they, too, have many friends. 
 From the Centennial history of Columbus and Franklin County, Ohio, Volume 1 By William Alexander Taylor 1909


----------



## RED Matthews (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Eric, Nice information.  RED Matthews


----------

